# US NAVY UDT/ NSW/ Rescue Swimmer



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Since I came back from Recruiting Duty when the Navy Disbanded UDT/FROGMEN Billets in 83, How many other members chose not be become NAVY S.E.A.L.'s and attend the 6 week course? Yet chose orders as Rescue Swimmers? Or am I alone on this forum?????


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I chose to become a SEAL and passed the swim qual. Then they asked if I was married or planned to get married and I said yes. They said if the Navy wanted you to have a wife they would have issued one with your seabag. Spent the next 5 years ferrying SEAL team 2 around on an Amphibious assault ship. USS Iwo Jima LPH-2. Worked on the flight deck and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

csi-tech said:


> I chose to become a SEAL and passed the swim qual. Then they asked if I was married or planned to get married and I said yes. They said if the Navy wanted you to have a wife they would have issued one with your seabag. Spent the next 5 years ferrying SEAL team 2 around on an Amphibious assault ship. USS Iwo Jima LPH-2. Worked on the flight deck and loved every minute of it.


Got allot of what should have been face to face what's your Basic Underwater Demolition School Class Number Questions from internet never been there done that questionnaires. Even got labeled as STOLEN VALOR on another network by someone that never served. Yet I have a class number that we shall pass face to face, since I didn't need to attend Naval Aircrew School or Naval Rescue Swimmer School to hold those billets. So once we meet face-to-face csi-tech, I as not ever a NAVY 5326 NEC SEAL shall determine your worthiness, I'll either buy the first round or challenge you to hand to hand combat. Which do you prefer?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was but a lowly roof rat. Never attended BUDS. I can imagine it's difficult to have people question your integrity and doubt your sincerity. I got a kick out of Don Shipley before he got kicked off Youtube. I am confident that you are in no danger of doubters here. This crowd is very good about taking people at face value and not judging them. I'm too old for hand to hand combat but I will absolutely take you up on a round.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Well, now that all is well. It's time to figure out which Irish Pub is at a suitable crossroad. 
(glad you chose the round, I'm a bit long in the tooth for H-H. LOL)
Don't remember anything lowly about roof rats, my Daughter (AB) served her tour. Ended up getting her YELLOW SHIRT on the Kitty on its final voyage back from Japan. Seems the spanking new carrier she was assigned to caught fire, so the sent her out to Hawaii to get qualified. She called back Home just as proud as she could be, but she did mention that Line ships of my era sucked. (CV 63) I told her that she was just a spoiled child riding on those plush, comfy CVNs (73). Salt water showers (when they work) build character, and coffee isn't Navy Coffee without a little avgas floating on top. LOL.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm a former Army SF guy. I work with the SEALs as a civilian now. It doesn't matter to me if you were a UDT guy or a SEAL or an otter. If you served I thank you. Other than that, there's probably little reason for us to do war stories on this site, or any other, because I could be a 15 year old lesbian, transgender male with one leg shorter than the other and an affinity towards cats....who would know.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang party pooper. We was wanting to hear some good gruesome war stories. I am still looking to met a preson from the military branch where they can jerk out a presons heart and let them watch it beat before they pass out and die. That should teach em a lesson.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Dang party pooper. We was wanting to hear some good gruesome war stories. I am still looking to met a preson from the military branch where they can jerk out a presons heart and let them watch it beat before they pass out and die. That should teach em a lesson.


My wife can....did it to me a few years back.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> My wife can....did it to me a few years back.....


Condolences. Heres an inspirational song for sad folks.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Old SF Guy said:


> My wife can....did it to me a few years back.....


She who must be OBEYED eventually replaces COMNAV.......

Just imagine how terrible it is when all my directives are issued by the voices in my Wifes head? OMG.

Yet, I don't believe I passed any gruesome War Stories of the 2300 Hours a year I spent burning holes in the sky before being tossed into the Ocean as "Live Bait". LOL. 
Just a little family history.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We all admire your courage. Know it wouldnt be good for anybody with flying or water phobias to try that.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

bigwheel said:


> We all admire your courage. Know it wouldnt be good for anybody with flying or water phobias to try that.


If you want to be courageous, try refusing She Who Must Be Obeyed! LOL.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm scared shitless of heights and the ocean....guess what? I went into SF and got put on a Boat team....thats why I'm religious now....and retired.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm scared shitless of heights and the ocean....guess what? I went into SF and got put on a Boat team....thats why I'm religious now....and retired.


It don't even become memorable until they drop the Boat from the Aircraft and send Y'all down to fetch it....LOL.

Now if we want to add a little claustrophobia, call out those Navy Submariners. Last time they allowed my kind aboard, they stuck me into a torpedo tube and sent me out into the Pacific like all the other garbage. LOL.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Swimmer1 said:


> It don't even become memorable until they drop the Boat from the Aircraft and send Y'all down to fetch it....LOL.
> 
> Now if we want to add a little claustrophobia, call out those Navy Submariners. Last time they allowed my kind aboard, they stuck me into a torpedo tube and sent me out into the Pacific like all the other garbage. LOL.


Hey maybe somebody can give us the true scoop on what some old Army guy said about the submarine Service. He said they go out on sixth month cruises with a 70 man crew and come back as 35 couples. (rough paraphrase). Thanks.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

bigwheel said:


> Hey maybe somebody can give us the true scoop on what some old Army guy said about the submarine Service. He said they go out on sixth month cruises with a 70 man crew and come back as 35 couples. (rough paraphrase). Thanks.


I'm supposed to provide disinformation to be politically correct. It wasn't that bad when all the Submarines were MALE. Add a little split tail to any equation and a "TAILHOOK event arises." Heing & Sheing isn't the worst thing to happen over the ages. JMHO as the Father of 3 Daughters, there are other things far more concerning than what happens in the back seat of a 57 chevy...............JMHO.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After flight ops, if there was still some daylight remaining, I used to go to the aft flight deck. I had the guys in AIMD make me a large hook with a very sharp barb on it. I would take whatever meat was left after chow and toss it in the maelstrom with a steel cable attached to my hook. On the other end I had a tiedown connected to a padeye that a guy in V1 gave me. Invariably an oceanic whitetip would show up within a couple of minutes and go after it. I never let them actually get it because I always chickened out. They were big and 65 feet below me. I guess the takeaway here is that they were always a minute away. I am so glad we remained afloat.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

For thousands of years the SEA wasn't very forgiving, although aviation is relatively short it's even less forgiving in My Opinion. Best I can hope for in an Aviation Catastrophe, I'm left to fend for myself in the SEA. Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, sounds like a Disney Movie..........LOL.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that if I ended up in the middle of the ocean....I'd drown well before i was eaten.... but maybe thats just wishful thinking. either way....i'm retired...I won't even take a bath now....so short of dying in the shower or drowning on a soft drink, I'll die some other way and if I get eaten...it'll have legs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Swimmer1 said:


> I'm supposed to provide disinformation to be politically correct. It wasn't that bad when all the Submarines were MALE. Add a little split tail to any equation and a "TAILHOOK event arises." Heing & Sheing isn't the worst thing to happen over the ages. JMHO as the Father of 3 Daughters, there are other things far more concerning than what happens in the back seat of a 57 chevy...............JMHO.


Gotcha on that Sir. Used to talk to an old Vet of the Big War staioned in England. He said he watched big boat loads of lady nursies aririve...as big boat loads of the pregnant ones were shipping out to go back home. War is heck..no doubt. In fact I still have an older half brother running aorund over there myself. Hes Mum was a cute Limey nurse according to family rumors.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Swimmer1 said:


> Since I came back from Recruiting Duty when the Navy Disbanded UDT/FROGMEN Billets in 83, How many other members chose not be become NAVY S.E.A.L.'s and attend the 6 week course? Yet chose orders as Rescue Swimmers? Or am I alone on this forum?????


I am an old Airborne guy, who did a stint in the 19th SFG(A). I chose not to go to SF Selection or Ranger, because I was getting up in years. I was 36 when I joined the Group.
BTW: I fried the ASVAB.:glasses: And I swim like a boulder.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am an old Airborne guy, who did a stint in the 19th SFG(A). I chose not to go to SF Selection or Ranger, because I was getting up in years. I was 36 when I joined the Group.
> BTW: I fried the ASVAB.:glasses: And I swim like a boulder.


I went at 31 and they tried to end my life. three young LT's from my old unit heard I made it and said (as I was told by my old Major)..."If that old man can make it, so can we." They all quit during selection.

It wasn't about how much you could endure physically, as much as how much you could endure mentally and I had the knowledge that if I failed I was going to Ft. Riley Kansas...So I told myself, they gonna have to kill me to get me to quit. Well you know what they say, Whatever don't kill ya....will probably hurt you forever.....or words to that effect...


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

As I was being piped over the side, the Navy was cutting back on Enlisted Aircrew. Has anyone onboard served as an Aircrewman? Or am I like the Token Naval Aircrewman here?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am far removed from Special Forces. I was a Submariner. I worked at SDVT-1 for three years. Loved it. Its one of the last places in the Navy where big boy rules apply and no damn micro management.
They made me a second class swimmer, so I was able to PT with them properly... I suck at swimming, and being in the Navy it was kinda of embarrassing, but they didnt look down on us bubbleheads at all.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Perhaps I might garnish some confrontation if I responded to a Submariner as a "Bubblehead" outside of the Navy Communities?
Nobody but USN will reprimand you for being a second class Swimmer. 
What's the odds of anybody ever becoming a NAVY First Class Combat Swimmer?
Bye the way, rescue Swimmers need to perform on a daily basis above that minimum specification. Yet in that community it ain't about specification it's all about being the best Swimmer regardless of time trials. Not to mention that there ain't a Navy SEAL to hold that title since I Retired...........LOL


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Swimmer1 said:


> Perhaps I might garnish some confrontation if I responded to a Submariner as a "Bubblehead" outside of the Navy Communities?
> Nobody but USN will reprimand you for being a second class Swimmer.
> What's the odds of anybody ever becoming a NAVY First Class Combat Swimmer?
> Bye the way, rescue Swimmers need to perform on a daily basis above that minimum specification. Yet in that community it ain't about specification it's all about being the best Swimmer regardless of time trials. Not to mention that there ain't a Navy SEAL to hold that title since I Retired...........LOL


I think SEALs are titiles as combat swimmers, if my memory serves.. It has something to do with quals and proficiency?


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Steve40th said:


> I think SEALs are titiles as combat swimmers, if my memory serves.. It has something to do with quals and proficiency?


Before the "Irishman" decreed that there would be SEALS, what did they label (BUD/S stand for) Basic Underwater Demolition/ SEAL school??????? Ain't a SEAL ever swam prior to JFK. But UDT FROGMEN attended Basic Underwater Demolition School even during WWII.

Combat Swimmers far proceed Navy SEALs. Combat Swimmers might hold a minimum 5320 NEC, yet only the folks that earn NEC 5326 shall become Navy SEALs. The difference between a Combat Swimmer (Frogman) and Rescue Swimmer were minisual vice Navy SEAL. Yet we should remember, Navy Rescue Swimmers have to swim faster for minimum specification than either Frogmen or SEALs. LOL. (by the way, minimums are not actual specifications. Folks in that community only understand that there is only one winner. Either you are the fastest swimmer, or you are a loser.)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK fellas....Lets get er started.....









and thats ACROSS ....buddy


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Met this girl in a bar...she started talking me up, found out I and my buddies were SF. She starts the measuring contest...she says,"My boyfriend is a SEAL. He can hold his breath for 3 1/2 minutes can you?"

I say,"Why in the **** would I wanna hold my breath for 3 1/2 minutes? Do you really smell that bad down there?"

silence ensued....glorious silence.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

old sf guy said:


> met this girl in a bar...she started talking me up, found out i and my buddies were sf. She starts the measuring contest...she says,"my boyfriend is a seal. He can hold his breath for 3 1/2 minutes can you?"
> 
> i say,"why in the **** would i wanna hold my breath for 3 1/2 minutes? Do you really smell that bad down there?"
> 
> silence ensued....glorious silence.


post of the day!


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Ever been the "Winner in a pig contest?" 
I won once, they wouldn't let my contestant into the bar. Hands down Winner, my council had to pay for my prudence at the end of deployment KANGAROO COURT. Almost measured up. But I love your enthusiasm Old SF Guy. Only on a veterans sidebar. Is this a great country or what? No room for Old Men. ..... Next thread will have less chest bumping, and more pondering..........Promise.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a young Jyrene pal who won the pig contest. He brought her in to the bar and bought here a few weak drinks and then some strong ones. They took off to the motel where she passed out and he grabbed off her giant big girl panties and ran back to bar to get his money. They had his winnings ready based on the fact they watched em drive off and her side of the car was sinking way lower than his. They werent that interested in the panties.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I went at 31 and they tried to end my life. three young LT's from my old unit heard I made it and said (as I was told by my old Major)..."If that old man can make it, so can we." They all quit during selection.
> 
> It wasn't about how much you could endure physically, as much as how much you could endure mentally and I had the knowledge that if I failed I was going to Ft. Riley Kansas...So I told myself, they gonna have to kill me to get me to quit. Well you know what they say, Whatever don't kill ya....will probably hurt you forever.....or words to that effect...


I know a guy that made it through at 40+, and he may have been as old as 45. I know another guy, who was under 30, who pulled up a tree and went to sleep, during SF selection, at Bragg. When a rater asked for his number, he gave it to him, and rolled over and went back to sleep.

I made it through Airborne at 37, and I was the oldest guy in my class. The Black Hats thinned the herd by running miles under 6:00 minutes, and the class melted away.

I was offered a try at Ranger and I declined; and the guy never asked me again. That was while I was in the 19th.

Fort Riley is the Disciplinary Barracks, were you bad? Did you punch out an E-7 or something?

That is in jest.


----------

